# Who wants to help me with a logo? Will offer my love for life.



## Jazzamatazz (Nov 1, 2012)

I hate doing this because it makes me sound like a noob or something but would any artists out there like to take a shot at helping my band out with a logo?

+Band Name - Sovereign

+Genre - Blackened Death Metal/Rock(Weird I know but we manage)

+Influences - The Devil's Blood/In Solitude/The Faceless/Watain/Abigail Williams

+What I'm looking for - Our band is heavily influenced by the Occult so use that to your advantage, like a sigil or some sort of imagery incorporated would be awesome. I'd like it evil and all but I would also like it to be readable, so something brutal and dark but not completly on the black metal side where you can't even make it out. 

If you have any questions or anything i'd be happy try and help you out with your design. Thanks in advance to anyone who takes a shot at this, your efforts are very much appreciated.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 3, 2012)

Jazzamatazz said:


> I hate doing this because it makes me sound like a noob or something but would any artists out there like to take a shot at helping my band out with a logo?
> 
> +Band Name - Sovereign
> 
> ...



i can get you in contact with Christophe Szpajdel, the artist behind Abigail Williams, Emperor, and hundreds of other logos. he charges around $50


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 3, 2012)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> i can get you in contact with Christophe Szpajdel, the artist behind Abigail Williams, Emperor, and hundreds of other logos. he charges around $50


 
I would be interested in that contact.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 4, 2012)

Getting in touch with Christophe isn't that hard - https://www.facebook.com/christophe.szpajdel

I should mention there's already a dozen bands with your name... Search results - Encyclopaedia Metallum: The Metal Archives


----------

